# j'ai perdu ttes mes donnees entourage



## danielleperoy (3 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir,comment peut on recuperer les donnees microsoft (repertoriees dans document)  apres avoir reinstalle tout le systeme. je n'arrive pas a importer mes emails, contacts, p.j. bien que sauvegardees sur mon drive externe?  any help most welcome.:


----------



## DomBon (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,
as tu bien une sauvegarde au format de fichier .rge ? là elle devrait être importée sans souci
si ce n'est pas le cas ...   :hein:  :rose:


----------



## gazobu (4 Janvier 2007)

danielleperoy a dit:


> recuperer les donnees microsoft


remplace
/Users/ton_nom_user/Documents/Donne&#769;es utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004/Identité Principale [ou le nom de ton identité]
par le dossier "Identité" que tu as sauvegardé et redemarre Entourage;
ou fais "Basculer vers une Identité" en ayant pris soin de renommer ton identité vide [pour ne pas confondre]


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2008)

Je profite du sujet.
J'ai un vieux dossier Entourage 2004 mais quand j'essaye de l'importer, la base n'est pas détectée, même quand je lui indique le chemin manuellement.
Je ne comprends pas. Ca a marché avec mon ancienne base, mais pas avec celle-ci...


----------



## Aliboron (28 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai un vieux dossier Entourage 2004 mais quand j'essaye de l'importer, la base n'est pas détectée, même quand je lui indique le chemin manuellement.
> Je ne comprends pas.


Ben, il te faut relire les indications données dans le fil juste au dessus  

On ne peut pas "importer" des données issues de la même version d'Entourage. Mais on peut basculer d'une identité à l'autre si on en a plusieurs à l'emplacement idoine (~/Documents/Donne&#769;es utilisateurs Microsoft/Utilisateurs Office 2004/). Le tout est donc de placer là l'identité (le dossier complet) qu'on souhaite utiliser. Il peut être très pratique, avec un "vieux dossier" de récupérer ensuite des messages voire des dossiers complets par glisser-déposer vers le bureau, puis de les récupérer dans la "nouvelle identité". C'est même un principe très pratique pour faire des archives.

"Importer" des données, cela ne peut se faire qu'avec des données issues d'une version précédente, en l'occurrence Entourage v.X ou Entourage:2001. Pas avec une identité issue d'Entourage 2004. 

Attention toutefois à ce que ta version actuelle soit bien à jour. Il peut arriver qu'on fasse une réinstallation d'Office et donc qu'on se retrouve avec une version "moins à jour" que celle dans laquelle la base tournait. On peut alors avoir un refus d'ouverture de la base (mais avec un message assez explicite).


----------

